# Love Bromley and Croydon



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

Few  will disagree that the town centres of Croydon and Bromley dominate the South Eastern London suburbs.  I love  the Glades in Bromley and know friends will travel a bit of distance from inner suburbs to buy stuff at that shopping mall.  Used to go to Croydon..........massive spread of shops, a big bus station and Fairfield halls is impressive. 

Must be loadsa South Londoners here who love the place too


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Must be loadsa South Londoners here who love the place too


I believe that you will find this supposition to be incorrect.


----------



## Balham (Sep 8, 2012)

Perhaps the Croydon of yesteryear, with Kennards, when Church Street was full of quaint shops (or is my memory playing up?). Grants was still a department store. Though I don't recall ever the area by the station having any attraction. I think with three good sized department stores (Allders, Kennard and Debenhams) Croydon was superb (I was only little then).

I think that even the arrival of the Whitgift Centre was welcomed, it was new, big, brash (well, for Croydon then).

Now . . . . .Croydon . . . . Well, at least Fairfield Halls are still there.

Though probably it is normal that people will have warmer memories of a place from their childhood rather than wanting to know it 'now'


----------



## Maggot (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Bromley or Croydon town centres.  The area around Bromley North has some decent pubs and restaurants, and there are some good green spaces near the centre, but there's not much else to cheer about.


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2012)

I like Croydon. Croydon is better than Bromley


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to live near enough that Croydon was my local large shopping ate, but always found croydon fairly grim. Never been that local to Bromley, though for whatever shopping related reason, have been going every few years since before the glades were there. 

Thing is, I grew up in bexleyheath, which is very similar, though slightly smaller. Suburban shopping malls are what they are, which is convenient, charcterless and chockablock with bored people, to whit, I'd rather go to bluewater because it has more choice and was built to use natural daylight so feels less oppressive. Tbh, I do most of my shopping online now.


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Never been that local to Bromley, though for whatever shopping related reason, have been going every few years since before the glades were there.
> .


wasn't the Glades built in 80s..............anyone knows exact year?



Callie said:


> I like Croydon. Croydon is better than Bromley


you're the reverse of me


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I'm not a fan of Bromley or Croydon town centres. The area around Bromley North has some decent pubs and restaurants, and there are some good green spaces near the centre, but there's not much else to cheer about.


I know that area in Bromley- near the tucked away Sainsbury. Queens garden behind the glades is good



FridgeMagnet said:


> I believe that you will find this supposition to be incorrect.


granted- people on this forum can disagree


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> you're the reverse of me


 
except i am correct


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> wasn't the Glades built in 80s..............anyone knows exact year?


Yup, sometime around the mid eighties, I reckon. But like I say, I grew up in bexleyheath, which is nearby.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

The Glades wasn't there when I first started working in Bromley in 88 ... Maybe they'd started building work though. Worked in Bexleyheath before they built the shopping centre too, that was earlier though late 70s. Iirc they started up by the Clock tower, can't recall the first big store either M&S or Woolies. 

I always liked Croydon, lived there (various parts, South, West and NA) during childhood but similar sort of era that Balham described, incorporating the time the Whitgift Centre was being built and when the old Croydon swimming baths were still there at the end of Surrey St market.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

One of the things I used to really like about the Whitgift Centre was that it wasn't at all claustrophic (as I find most of the more modern shopping centres are, nowadays). It used to be open to the elements above, but they later added some sort of glass roof.


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> The Glades wasn't there when I first started working in Bromley in 88 ... Maybe they'd started building work though.
> .


is it right there was no Kentish way before the glades was opened and high street pedestrianised? Kentish way was built as a by pass for new Bromley town centre


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> is it right there was no Kentish way before the glades was opened and high street pedestrianised? Kentish way was built as a by pass for new Bromley town centre



It's a bit hazy now tbh, but I was working by the old Habitat next to the railway line. There was no bypass at that point and one of the reasons I hated working there was because of the traffic being back to back for what seemed like miles to get there. I was driving in from Chatham and it should have been quite quick (mostly motorway) but I used to have to allow for about an hour and a half's journey, most of it coming into Bromley.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Few will disagree that the town centres of Croydon and Bromley dominate the South Eastern London suburbs. I love the Glades in Bromley and know friends will travel a bit of distance from inner suburbs to buy stuff at that shopping mall. Used to go to Croydon..........massive spread of shops, a big bus station and Fairfield halls is impressive.
> 
> Must be loadsa South Londoners here who love the place too


 
I love Croydon. Not a super fan of the town centre but it's better than most shopping districts in London.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love Croydon. Not a super fan of the town centre but it's better than most shopping districts in London.



Are you still in the same place? I wonder if your lass will be going to the same primary school as me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Are you still in the same place? I wonder if your lass will be going to the same primary school as me.


 
Only if you went to Davidson school.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Only if you went to Davidson school.



Ah, no. I was thinking of the Oval. Didn't know Davidson had a primary tbh, it was one of my options for secondary though along with Ashburton. In the end I was assigned to Tavistock but managed to get one in South Croydon instead.


----------



## Balham (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> One of the things I used to really like about the Whitgift Centre was that it wasn't at all claustrophic (as I find most of the more modern shopping centres are, nowadays). It used to be open to the elements above, but they later added some sort of glass roof.


That's a fair point.  
Found this, Whitgift Centre, but was unable to find when the roof was added.
Are its day numbered? Calls for it to be demolished.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

Balham said:


> That's a fair point.
> Found this, Whitgift Centre, but was unable to find when the roof was added.
> Are its day numbered? Calls for it to be demolished.



I can't remember exactly when the glass roof was added (I'd moved away by then and only visited for Christmas shopping ) but Wiki says some time in the 90s. It's sad to see that Westfield are going to get their evil paws on it and turn it into another of their bland malls


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> I can't remember exactly when the glass roof was added (I'd moved away by then and only visited for Christmas shopping ) but Wiki says some time in the 90s. It's sad to see that Westfield are going to get their evil paws on it and turn it into another of their bland malls


believe plans for Westfield redevelopment fell through. Yes, a Whitgift centre with a glass roof saves shoppers wearing a hoodie or opening a brolly when it rains lol


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> believe plans for Westfield redevelopment fell through. Yes, a Whitgift centre with a glass roof saves shoppers wearing a hoodie or opening a brolly when it rains lol


Good news (I reckon, but that's just me) that Westfield aren't getting it. There's some historical importance to the Whitgift Centre that won't be immediately obvious until history gives everyone the benefit of hindsight. 

Shoppers used to huddle around the edges, and rush into/spend longer in shops ... Or go round the edge to Allders  Before the days of hoodies, mind.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

Allders bargain basement  Also, in the old days M&S had bargain bins - I remember as a small child my mum making us stand close to her whilst she rummaged for knock down American Tan tights


----------



## Dan U (Sep 8, 2012)

Croydon used to have an immense amount of record shops


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Allders bargain basement  Also, in the old days M&S had bargain bins - I remember as a small child my mum making us stand close to her whilst she rummaged for knock down American Tan tights


Croydon still has Allders, whilst Bromley lost its store


Dan U said:


> Croydon used to have an immense amount of record shops


before  internet and music downloading


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

Allders in Croydon is in administration too, apparently.

http://www.allders.com/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Ah, no. I was thinking of the Oval. Didn't know Davidson had a primary tbh, it was one of my options for secondary though along with Ashburton. In the end I was assigned to Tavistock but managed to get one in South Croydon instead.


Well I am closer to the Oval but it's results were pretty bad, and I liked Davidson when I looked around. I still do.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Allders in Croydon is in administration too, apparently.
> 
> http://www.allders.com/


 
How many years has it been now? The sales are pretty weak.


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How many years has it been now? The sales are pretty weak.



Don't know. Closing down sale lasting years. Is it the last big Allders department store?


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2012)

yep the only one left. apparently closing for good on the 2nd. its been dying on its arse for a while now though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> yep the only one left. apparently closing for good on the 2nd. its been dying on its arse for a while now though.


It is pretty shit, and you can get anything inside it cheaper somewhere else, even in its closing down sale.


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2012)

22nd not 2nd  cos that has been and gone.


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> yep the only one left. apparently closing for good on the 2nd. its been dying on its arse for a while now though.


people even in affluent suburbs no longer have that extra money to splash out on pricey stuff in department stores now

so sad


----------



## Balham (Sep 8, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Croydon used to have an immense amount of record shops


Remember Diamond Records a few doors from West Croydon Station. Managed to buy Baccara "Yes Sir I  Can Boogie" there. 1977 and it was a big hit in Germany so when I came home I bought it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 9, 2012)

Loved beanos record shop in Croydon.  Was the best record shop anywhere back in the day.  As with most decent shops,  it's now a distant memory.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> wasn't the Glades built in 80s..............anyone knows exact year?


 


cesare said:


> The Glades wasn't there when I first started working in Bromley in 88 ... Maybe they'd started building work though.


 That sounds about right. It wasn't opened until 1991.




Mr Blob said:


> is it right there was no Kentish way before the glades was opened and high street pedestrianised? Kentish way was built as a by pass for new Bromley town centre


True. Where The Glades and Kentish Way are, there used to be a number of residential streets with terraced houses. A friend of mine used to live there in Holwood Road. The Glades was orginally gonna be called the Holwood Mall after that road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Where the Glades is now, as Maggot says, there were lovely residential streets and also a really nice park - an old fashioned kind, like in Kelsey Park. There was a Methodist Church there whose playgroup I attended as a toddler and a little ballet school!

Bromley was a market town and much more "quaint" than now. There used to be an amazing tea/coffee shop on the High Street which I remember very well from my childhood for its smell as you wandered past. We'd get taken there for a treat (or Lyons Corner Cafe near Trafalgar Square for a big event!)

My mum would remember very well. I am not a fan at all of Bromley town centre but end up there quite a bit as I can leave my kids with my mum and pop in to get a bit of shopping.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Loved beanos record shop in Croydon. Was the best record shop anywhere back in the day. As with most decent shops, it's now a distant memory.


 
Yeah I miss it. I even miss the weird shop that set up and closed down a couple of months in it's wake.
It was supposed to be in indoor market but the guy only seemed to let in posh specialist stalls. I would have gone there every week (or more) had there been a small second hand book stall and a record stall, maybe a collectors toy stall. I once had a conversation in there and mentioned records, and he popped up from behind a wall shouting that we should damn well go somewhere else if we wanted records.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

memories are coming back - there was also public loo renowned for cottaging...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Where the Glades is now, as Maggot says, there were lovely residential streets and also a really nice park - an old fashioned kind, like in Kelsey Park. There was a Methodist Church there whose playgroup I attended as a toddler and a little ballet school!
> 
> Bromley was a market town and much more "quaint" than now. There used to be an amazing tea/coffee shop on the High Street which I remember very well from my childhood for its smell as you wandered past. We'd get taken there for a treat (or Lyons Corner Cafe near Trafalgar Square for a big event!)
> 
> My mum would remember very well. I am not a fan at all of Bromley town centre but end up there quite a bit as I can leave my kids with my mum and pop in to get a bit of shopping.


 
I remember that coffee shop! I don't remember going there, but the smell of freshly ground coffee as you walked past, still lingers.


You're right that used to be more quaint, but not all the changes are for the worse.  the traffic in the High St used to be terrible, and I certainly don't miss the ugly, brutalist wasteland that was the Westmoreland Centre.


----------



## bromley (Sep 10, 2012)

Both are shite.

Cheers.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2012)

bromley said:


> Both are shite.
> 
> Cheers.


That's why you chose to name yourself after one.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

There also used to be a few half decent pubs in Bromley.  Only the Railway remains.


----------



## bromley (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> There also used to be a few half decent pubs in Bromley. Only the Railway remains.


That's gone!  The good ones are in Bromley North, The Red Lion etc.


Maggot said:


> That's why you chose to name yourself after one.


Because it's quite fitting!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

bromley said:


> That's gone!  The good ones are in Bromley North, The Red Lion etc.


 
The Railway _is _in Bromley North!

and actually I don't know if it is decent any more - just assume it is 'cos they hook up with the Grosvenor from time to time for cycling.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2012)

The last I heard, the Railway had closed cos it didn't have a licence.  The Partridge, Swan and Mitre and the Compass are alright.  As is the Bricklayers on Masons Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

no fucking way.... that's the last of my teenage years gone down the swanee then....


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 10, 2012)

Maggot said:


> That's why you chose to name yourself after one.


the avatar does refer to bromley isn't as good as Lewisham   lol


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> no fucking way.... that's the last of my teenage years gone down the swanee then....


Here's why the licence was withdrawn:  http://searchapplications.bromley.g...00645_LAPRE-FULL_COMMITTEE_REPORT-1307709.pdf

p90 onwards makes interesting reading.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 10, 2012)

I think David Bowie came from Bromley. Do you have any exclusive inside information on him?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2012)

During my teenage years I spent most weekends in a nightclub/disco called Boobs. It was above the blue anchor pub in south croydon.  Those were the days.
There was another nearer to west croydon too if I remember right.  Think it was called Dr Jims


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I think David Bowie came from Bromley. Do you have any exclusive inside information on him?


Yes!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, what is it?


----------



## clicker (Sep 11, 2012)

I remember cycling from a friends house at the bottom of Downham Way all the way to Farnborough on my orange chopper......oh yes, with a bottle of cresta and a mothers pride cheese sarnie for sustenance.

We went right through Bromley - pre Glades and up Masons Hill and onward, to St Giles churchyard where we met two local boys and acted coy....well up to a point.

I distinctly recall the lovely smelling coffee shop, and also the Habitat store....in fact with my first wage packet from a full time job I bought a vase and a red and white tiled checked tablecloth in that Habitat store. Still have the vase, a bucket of drain cleaner saw an unhappy end to the tablecloth.

I suffer Bromley now at Christmas and maybe once a year for summer sales type shopping. Not a fan of indoor malls ...and my daughter wrecked the whole window display inside Accessorise by leaning on an ill thought out arrangement of a table full of stacked boxes of trinkets....we left in embarrassment and she fought the annual call to visit there until she no longer resembled the tear stained toddler. The Glades is wide enough to not be too oppressive, but still a touch lifeless for me. Give me a bustling market and fresh air anyday.

As a school kid I did a stint of working in a butchers shop in Surrey Street market....can't for the life of me remember why I travelled that far to spend my weekends wrist deep in frozen lambs' tongues. The saving grace being the banana stall was outside the butchers shop and we got freebies at closing time.

Haven't been back to Croydon since....hated it then, it just always appeared to be varying layers of grey. Ah, there was just the one night when a works Christmas do terminated, rather fittingly in a club there....blue rose? Or something similar??

So....in summary, detest Croydon, well the Croydon I remember and tend to use Bromley now for the cinema and the swimming pool....although the Churchill Theatre can be a goodish night and the park behind it satisfies my squirrel feeding urges. I enjoy more of Bromley than I thought, I just avoid the Glades.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

I have to say I find the Glades very oppressive - but I'm also not at all a fan of indoor shopping centres.  I do like the pedestrianised high streets now that I have kids though - although the range of shops is boringly predictable.  I'll be there again this week with the toddler - who loves the freedom of being able to scoot from shop to shop - and would like to buy a new outfit but know that I'll come away tired and uninspired.


----------



## bromley (Sep 11, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The last I heard, the Railway had closed cos it didn't have a licence. The Partridge, Swan and Mitre and the Compass are alright. As is the Bricklayers on Masons Hill.


The Swan is one of the worse pubs in the world. The partridge is decent though as it's expensive so the kids don't drink there. I take it everything still shuts at 11pm?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

Croydon went downhill when beanos closed down and they had a crackdown on skaters at fairfield halls.

I also went for a job interview there recently and didnt get it. Its clear croydonites dont know a good thing when they see it.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Croydon went downhill when beanos closed down and they had a crackdown on skaters at fairfield halls.
> 
> I also went for a job interview there recently and didnt get it. Its clear croydonites dont know a good thing when they see it.


 but we had a club called BOOBS.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok croydon went downhill when i moved more than 7 miles away.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2012)

I remember the coffee shop in Bromley (although don't think we ever went in there - and I've never liked coffee anyway)

I can tolerate Bromley, but have never liked Croydon.  (both were a bus journey away from where I grew up - although Lewisham / Catford were nearer so Bromley was an occasional destination, and Croydon very occasional)


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 12, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I remember the coffee shop in Bromley (although don't think we ever went in there - and I've never liked coffee anyway)
> 
> I can tolerate Bromley, but have never liked Croydon. (both were a bus journey away from where I grew up - although Lewisham / Catford were nearer so Bromley was an occasional destination, and Croydon very occasional)


we share something in common


----------



## oryx (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer Croydon to Bromley for shopping. Can't believe Allders is really closing!

Apparently, Nestle move very soon to Gatwick from Croydon - wonder what is happening with the town centre regeneration scheme.

The shops in St George's mall all close a few years ago when I worked in Croydon - I remember when it was full of shops!


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 14, 2012)

oryx said:


> I prefer Croydon to Bromley for shopping. Can't believe Allders is really closing!


Allders used to be symbols of Croydon and Bromley's shopping greatness


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

oryx said:


> I prefer Croydon to Bromley for shopping. Can't believe Allders is really closing!
> 
> Apparently, Nestle move very soon to Gatwick from Croydon - wonder what is happening with the town centre regeneration scheme.
> 
> The shops in St George's mall all close a few years ago when I worked in Croydon - I remember when it was full of shops!


lots have opened again (well maybe not lots). theres a proper haberdashery (roka sheek) that closed down when they started going on about john lewis setting up near/over/around st georges walk but that was a few years ago and nothing happened so they reopened a bit further along.

now allders is going i think they'll be the only haberdashery in central croydon, we need more independant shops imo.


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2013)

Just found this site.  I spent many Monday and Wednesday nights in Boobs - after pre-loading with booze while working at the Crown and Sceptre.  Does anybody remember the short lived night club called Watertown?  It opened around 1980 and it was a fiver to get in (booze and food included in the price).


----------



## bromley (Jan 28, 2013)

clicker said:


> I remember cycling from a friends house at the bottom of Downham Way all the way to Farnborough on my orange chopper......oh yes, with a bottle of cresta and a mothers pride cheese sarnie for sustenance.
> 
> We went right through Bromley - pre Glades and up Masons Hill and onward, to St Giles churchyard where we met two local boys and acted coy....well up to a point.
> 
> ...


Great memories, I think the club was called The Blue Orchid.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 28, 2013)

bromley said:


> Great memories, I think the club was called The Blue Orchid.


 Classy establishment


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 28, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Loved beanos record shop in Croydon. Was the best record shop anywhere back in the day. As with most decent shops, it's now a distant memory.


 
I loved Bonapartes record shop in market square bromley, circa 1970's , being a punk in bromley at that time was amazing. we all hung out at bonapartes and we used to have our own drop in centre called the bromley y too, upstairs from a shoe shop half way down the high street on the left heading towards bromley south. every saturday afternoon, without fail, we would have some sort of riot that consisted of the police trying to round us up, lots of violence and great excitement. i used to live in a bedsit up college avenue. toyah wilcox, squeeze, siouxie all practised there, we'd go to sqat partings every weekend. then later i moved into a squat run by a bike gang.

then croydon! on sunday nights, late 70's, punk night at the greyhound pub. i worked behind the bar age 14 iirc, i used to hang with the croydon skins, a madder bunch i havn't met since! we did all the bank holidays together.used to drink i n the pub opposite the odeon in bromley? the star?

happy days  i actaully went to school in chiselehurst too


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2013)

Went to primary school in Croydon. I sorta liked the blocky concrete Lego Manhatten architecture round the centre. . In the same way I like distopion scifi films and imagery. Remember the Witgift centre. Running down the werlygig ramp thing. Yeah, crazy times. 

Is the Drummond center still there? Childhood memories of it just selling posh boring grownups stuff. Except I'm sure there was a shop selling artificial ornamental spiders and insects. And they had a glass lift. Only go up Croydon very oocasionly. Used to go to the market and have a pint in the George with my dad. Which for a 'spoons isn't bad.


----------



## Balham (Jan 28, 2013)

Just by East Croydon station in George Street there was a small sandwich bar that did superbe sandwiches. This was in the late seventies so superb sandwiches then may not be the same as superb sandwiches today.


----------



## bromley (Jan 28, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Classy establishment


I must have gone the name wrong then!


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2013)

bromley said:


> I must have gone the name wrong then!



Nah. It was called that. I've never been in. Just saw it from the bus.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 28, 2013)

the blue schoolkid as it was known locally.


----------



## bromley (Jan 28, 2013)

xenon said:


> Nah. It was called that. I've never been in. Just saw it from the bus.


So did I, I think the 119 stopped there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> I loved Bonapartes record shop in market square bromley,


 
if that's the one I think it is, then I remember it from the mid 80s, although I tended more towards Lewisham which had Cavern (?) Records in the 'boutique hall' of the 'Riverdale Centre' (now the south end of the Lewisham shopping centre or whatever the heck it's called these days)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 28, 2013)

Val said:


> Does anybody remember the short lived night club called Watertown? It opened around 1980 and it was a fiver to get in (booze and food included in the price).


 
I remember that. Used to go there at Christmas on a works do. I really liked it.
There was a Watertown 2 also in wellesley road. The main Watertown was near Cinatra's. Anyone remember that?


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm aware of watertown. Never set foot in there or Cinatras  think my mum might have been to both in her youth. That's probably how I came about in fact!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 28, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> I loved Bonapartes record shop in market square bromley, circa 1970's , being a punk in bromley at that time was amazing. we all hung out at bonapartes and we used to have our own drop in centre called the bromley y too, upstairs from a shoe shop half way down the high street on the left heading towards bromley south. every saturday afternoon, without fail, we would have some sort of riot that consisted of the police trying to round us up, lots of violence and great excitement. i used to live in a bedsit up college avenue. toyah wilcox, squeeze, siouxie all practised there, we'd go to sqat partings every weekend. then later i moved into a squat run by a bike gang.
> 
> then croydon! on sunday nights, late 70's, punk night at the greyhound pub. i worked behind the bar age 14 iirc, i used to hang with the croydon skins, a madder bunch i havn't met since! we did all the bank holidays together.used to drink i n the pub opposite the odeon in bromley? the star?
> 
> happy days  i actaully went to school in chiselehurst too


 
I didn't know you were a Bromley girl! Were you part of the Bromley Contingent, who used to fight the Teds on Saturdays?



I used to look up to the punks, who tended to be a bit older than me. Bonapartes was definitely the place to buy punk records - I remember buying Machine Gun Etiquette by the Damned in there.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 28, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I didn't know you were a Bromley girl! Were you part of the Bromley Contingent, who used to fight the Teds on Saturdays?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to look up to the punks, who tended to be a bit older than me. Bonapartes was definitely the place to buy punk records - I remember buying Machine Gun Etiquette by the Damned in there.


 
i actually came from penge  but oh yes, that would have been me  the bromley contingent! mid to end of the 70's lol. i was at school with siouxie sioux so was right in there from the start  running battles up and down the high street and in that park down swan hill, behind the church/medhursts! many a time i went home with a pair of brothel creepers or a drape coat as my 'prize'. the punk nights held in chiselhurst caves were some of the best events iv ever been too!

the croydon battles on sunday nights were something to behold as well! those skins were absolute nutters! a few deaths occurred iirc. and then there was all the going on around the last resort. i saw every top punk band going at the greyhound which was well handy, allthough of course we always went to the marque etc too..

and bank holidays, all leaving from bromley south station! i had a great youth


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2013)

Dan U said:


> the blue schoolkid as it was known locally.


 
Did the school kid every Thursday around 96-98 (I was 15-17). Happy/Messy Days.

GCSE and A-Level result nights were the real bonanza events


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2013)

bromley said:


> So did I, I think the 119 stopped there.


 
As soon as I moved out of Bromley the 119 became a nightbus much to my dismay - Would have dropped my nightly outgoings in half if it had ran as that when I was a young 'un!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> As soon as I moved out of Bromley the 119 became a nightbus much to my dismay - Would have dropped my nightly outgoings in half if it had ran as that when I was a young 'un!


119 is a joke.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 29, 2013)

Maggot said:


> 119 is a joke.


 
Connecting the 2 South London shopping mall titans via my home 'hood of West Wickham? It's the very lifeline to the area - Grand Union Canal of the 1990's!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 29, 2013)

Bromley has been going pretty dramatically downhill as a shopping centre ever since Bluewater opened. As a nightspot, it did have a well deserved reputation for underage drunken anarchy 15 years ago, and the resulting crackdown seems to have killed it off entirely; none of the pubs are full even on a Friday night these days, where all of them used to be.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Did the school kid every Thursday around 96-98 (I was 15-17). Happy/Messy Days.
> 
> GCSE and A-Level result nights were the real bonanza events


 
Haha me too, and around the same time too.

There and Cinatras were South London's premier spots for being jumped on by lecherous middle-aged divorcees  but 

Kicking out time was always carnage.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 29, 2013)

Balham said:


> Just by East Croydon station in George Street there was a small sandwich bar that did superbe sandwiches. This was in the late seventies so superb sandwiches then may not be the same as superb sandwiches today.


Was that the little kiosk type shop in the building that was attached (?) to the old station? That did really good cheap sarnies.


----------



## Balham (Jan 29, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Was that the little kiosk type shop in the building that was attached (?) to the old station? That did really good cheap sarnies.


Sort of, a bit bigger than a kiosk, smaller than a shop, room for a couple of customers at a time, think she (who ran the shop with husband) was Italian(?). I worked in the NLA Tower then. Each day Egg Mayonaise sandwich and a ham and mustard sandwich.

The nearest I can get is this photo, the sandwich shop being behind the bus (which is helpful) but in the small parade that leads on from the station.







Another photo of the station from here .


----------



## Leafster (Jan 29, 2013)

Balham said:


> Sort of, a bit bigger than a kiosk, smaller than a shop, room for a couple of customers at a time, think she (who ran the shop with husband) was Italian(?). I worked in the NLA Tower then. Each day Egg Mayonaise sandwich and a ham and mustard sandwich.
> 
> The nearest I can get is this photo, the sandwich shop being behind the bus (which is helpful) but in the small parade that leads on from the station.
> 
> ...


That's the one! I used to visit a client in AMP House (the building in the background of your photo) and would often get a sandwich (or two) from that shop when I was there.


----------



## Balham (Jan 29, 2013)

The photo is from Wikipedia, nicked it (or borrowed it . . .). Now I'm hungry for a proper sandwich .


----------



## oryx (Jan 29, 2013)

Balham said:


> Sort of, a bit bigger than a kiosk, smaller than a shop, room for a couple of customers at a time, think she (who ran the shop with husband) was Italian(?). I worked in the NLA Tower then. Each day Egg Mayonaise sandwich and a ham and mustard sandwich.
> 
> The nearest I can get is this photo, the sandwich shop being behind the bus (which is helpful) but in the small parade that leads on from the station.
> 
> ...


 
Great photo, and the one on the linked website showing the old East Croydon station is great as well. I never knew it like that.

The linked website also mentions Turtles! (Turtles RIP). I was trying to remember its name the other day. Best old skool hardware shop I've ever come across.


----------



## clicker (Jan 29, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> I remember that. Used to go there at Christmas on a works do. I really liked it.
> There was a Watertown 2 also in wellesley road. The main Watertown was near Cinatra's. Anyone remember that?


 
Ha we had christmas work do's there too....was the other one called 'Twilights'....i think they were carvery type places, queue up for as much meat as a small lion would consume over a week, tried to get hammered here on black russians, impossible - nasty coke and cheap vodka....it was a pay once and drink until you explode deal?


----------



## Lea (Jan 31, 2013)

I only know Croydon for its immigration office. Used to go there for work, along time ago.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 31, 2013)

Lea said:


> I only know Croydon for its immigration office. Used to go there for work, along time ago.


 
When I got my first long term visa, the passport officer at Croydon made a pass at me. He said "You are a very attractive woman, Ms ________." And then stroked my hand when giving back the passport. I always wondered if I'd offered him a quickie if he could have fast-tracked my applications. True story.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2013)

Maggot said:


> 119 is a joke.





Ted Striker said:


> Connecting the 2 South London shopping mall titans via my home 'hood of West Wickham? It's the very lifeline to the area - Grand Union Canal of the 1990's!


 It is a great bus really.  I was just channeling Public Enemy!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 23, 2013)

For all you Croydon fans there is a 'bygone croydon' page on facebook. chock full of old croydon pictures. 

Am on phone so can't link atm but you should find it. 

Admire the Whitgift Centre with no roof and those spiral walkways!


----------



## Balham (Feb 23, 2013)

Saw the _Bygone Croydon_ page. Someone from the _Old Sutton_ page highlighted it. Pretty interesting it is as well.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 24, 2013)

There's some great pictures on that Croydon page.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2014)

Just had this happen to me


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

oh god it looks like im moving to bromley.... bromely south even... any bromleyites here?

meanwhile in Croydon... 'The Odalisk' is coming...




you lucky lucky people


----------



## Maggot (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> oh god it looks like im moving to bromley.... bromely south even... any bromleyites here?


 I live near Bromley. We're having drinks there next month, if you want to check out the area.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-bricklayers-arms-bromley.322816/

And you can revive this thread if you want.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bromley-area-news-and-gossip.316290/


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I live near Bromley. We're having drinks there next month, if you want to check out the area.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-bricklayers-arms-bromley.322816/
> 
> ...


i'll be a stagger from the Bricklayers ... probably (not confirmed yet)...over summer at some point.
thanks maggot


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2014)

Apparently I live near bromley, although I've only ever been to games workshop there when I was about 13


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Apparently I live near bromley, although I've only ever been to games workshop there when I was about 13


was there one in bromley? beckenham definitely... i dont remember one, but maybe there was..


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> was there one in bromley? beckenham definitely... i dont remember one, but maybe there was..


 Yeah there was aaaaages ago. It was tucked out of the way now.

I used to frequent croydon, sutton and bromley ones


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> oh god it looks like im moving to bromley.... bromely south even... any bromleyites here?
> 
> meanwhile in Croydon... 'The Odalisk' is coming...
> 
> ...


You know Croydon people sneer at those in Bromley  theyre just jealous they dont have a.....one of those.




Im guessing this is the doodah on the opposite side of East Croydon to where the Menta sky scraper was going to go? ATOMIC SUPLEX  ? hmm WHERE ARE THE TRAMS??




> The mixed uses of the tower and the surrounding landscape re-imagines the liveability of central Croydon and gives it a gorgeous memorable image


 
Argh wheres that wanking smiley when you need it?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> oh god it looks like im moving to bromley.... bromely south even... any bromleyites here?
> 
> meanwhile in Croydon... 'The Odalisk' is coming...
> 
> ...


I rather like that.  But isn't the name French for something rude?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I rather like that.  But isn't the name French for something rude?


Ahh.  An "odalisque" was a female slave in a Turkish harem.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> oh god it looks like im moving to bromley.... bromely south even... any bromleyites here?
> 
> meanwhile in Croydon... 'The Odalisk' is coming...
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a curate's egg. Interesting in parts. However, my overwhelming impression is that it is reminiscent of a giant Lego rabbit vibrator.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

Callie said:


> The mixed uses of the tower and the surrounding landscape re-imagines the liveability of central Croydon and gives it a gorgeous memorable image


the dumping of this immediately-dated tower, blighting the surrounding landscape, leaves you re-imagining your life in central croydon for one more gorgeous and memorable.

im not a fan tbh.

I like this one in croydon though http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._1_Croydon


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

Shame about Croydons many record shops biting the dust (little article here http://dirtycroydonlovearchitecture.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/strange-death-of-croydon-record-shop.html)

Swag was the home of Wiggle/Terry Francis/Heart & Soul etc...Big Apple was one of the dubstep birthplaces...my favourite was a 2nd hand shop - Buy Or Die - amazing selection and fair prices

makes Bromley and its historic lack of record shops look very shit by comparison...though I vaguely remember an indie dance shop in North Bromley in the 90s...might have imagined that


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Shame about Croydons many record shops biting the dist (little article here http://dirtycroydonlovearchitecture.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/strange-death-of-croydon-record-shop.html)
> 
> Swag was the home of Wiggle/Terry Francis/Heart & Soul etc...Big Apple was one of the dubstep birthplaces...my favourite was a 2nd hand shop - Buy Or Die - amazing selection and fair prices
> 
> makes Bromley and its historic lack of record shops look very shit by comparison...though I vaguely remember an indie dance shop in North Bromley in the 90s...might have imagined that


 
What was the one in west croydon? Used to go with mates to look at the dnb.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 29, 2014)

sim667 said:


> What was the one in west croydon? Used to go with mates to look at the dnb.



Wax City


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Wax City


 Bingo.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 29, 2014)

There was another one as well.. On surrey Street market.  A bit further down from Big Apple.  USed to sell mainly DnB


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2014)

There is still 101 records. 
Just.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2014)

Callie said:


> Im guessing this is the doodah on the opposite side of East Croydon to where the Menta sky scraper was going to go? ATOMIC SUPLEX  ? hmm WHERE ARE THE TRAMS??



I don't think so, but this is the first I have heard of this building. 
Council were probably trying to hide it so that there could not be any objections. 
They actually did 'forget' or 'lose' the notices that they were supposed to put up for a building that had planning permission rejected by residents several times. By the time my street found out it was past the final date and there was apparently nothing we could do to stop it this time. 

I've moved now, so all I have to do is sit back and wait for the east croydon tower to block all the sunlight from my back garden and channel high winds.


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2014)

we still have DNR vinyl too!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Apr 30, 2014)

Better memories of Bromley than Croydon really (during the 80s mostly, I haven't been back much since).

Croydon had Beanos for records, the Underground for clubbing, & a load of concrete. Mostly shit pubs full of right-wing dickheads, plus the odd gem for live music. Random fight danger level: high!

Bromley had the goth triangle of the Railway, Swan & Mitre plus the Three Scumpasses. Less concrete. An odd, tiny club under the Westmoreland centre, and the Churchill Gardens for copping off. Random fight danger level: moderate!

Can't believe the revelation on this thread that the 119 became a night bus. Two hour drunken stumbles from Bromley South to West Wickham, a thing of the past. Brave new world indeed.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2014)

Two hours?!


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 30, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Shame about Croydons many record shops biting the dust (little article here http://dirtycroydonlovearchitecture.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/strange-death-of-croydon-record-shop.html)
> 
> Swag was the home of Wiggle/Terry Francis/Heart & Soul etc...Big Apple was one of the dubstep birthplaces...my favourite was a 2nd hand shop - Buy Or Die - amazing selection and fair prices
> 
> makes Bromley and its historic lack of record shops look very shit by comparison...though I vaguely remember an indie dance shop in North Bromley in the 90s...might have imagined that



Bromley had Blue Bird records. Had their MA1 jacket as me school coat in the 4th/5th year


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Bromley had Blue Bird records. Had their MA1 jacket as me school coat in the 4th/5th year


wow  bluebird...was that really in bromley... my brain has melted a bit  a lost memory...
i remember those jackets !


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i'll be a stagger from the Bricklayers ... probably (not confirmed yet)...over summer at some point.
> thanks maggot


So are you coming to the drinks next month?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

Maggot said:


> So are you coming to the drinks next month?


 maybe, most likely not - the move is proving tricky - im not there yet - but just maybe i'll come up on a reccy


----------



## ffsear (Sep 1, 2014)

Just bought my first house.   As i've been priced out of Brixton,   hello Croydon!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

Any suggestions for good places to have lunch in central Croydon?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Just bought my first house.   As i've been priced out of Brixton,   hello Croydon!


Yay!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Any suggestions for good places to have lunch in central Croydon?


What kind of lunch? Gregg's, or sushi?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What kind of lunch? Gregg's, or sushi?


I'm sure Croydon has more to offer than that.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2014)

i occasionally mission it down to Croydon for some cheap but great sri lankan food - if you like that i'll look up the name of the spot


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i occasionally mission it down to Croydon for some cheap but great sri lankan food - if you like that i'll look up the name of the spot


Yes please!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Yes please!


this is the one i go to http://www.dosalounge.co.uk/
i think there are others in croydon
cheap, cheerful, but great food


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

I love a dosa! 

But I am also looking for somewhere nearer to Bernard Weatherill House, as I am meeting someone who works for the council on their lunch break.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I'm sure Croydon has more to offer than that.



I meant, that you can go to pret for lunch or have lunch at the savoy, I wasn't sure quite what you were after. Or where.


----------



## Callie (Sep 1, 2014)

BW House to Broad Green and dosacity  You can walk it fairly easily in about 20 mins  straight road pretty much!

Im not really sure tbh I always come a bit unstuck for decent reasonably priced places to eat in the centre. Some of the pubs do alright grub  (The Spreadeagle, The Dog and Bull) though I havent eaten in either for a while. Not very helpful!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

The food hall in the old Alders was pretty cool, but that seems to have vanished.
I like that tapas place on south end. Or the Glamorgan on cherry orchard road does some pretty yummy lunch, and dinner food. The Glamorgan is not too far away. All the places in the centre look a bit rank.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

Callie said:


> BW House to Broad Green and dosacity  You can walk it fairly easily in about 20 mins  straight road pretty much!


The problem is if they have an hour for lunch and spend 40 minutes walking there and back, it doesn't leave much time for eating.


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like that tapas place on south end. Or the Glamorgan on cherry orchard road does some pretty yummy lunch, and dinner food. The Glamorgan is not too far away. All the places in the centre look a bit rank.


 Tell me about the tapas place.


----------



## Callie (Sep 1, 2014)

galicia?

http://www.galiciarestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

That looks very nice. Maybe a little too classy for lunch, but worth a go.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Maggot said:


> That looks very nice. Maybe a little too classy for lunch, but worth a go.



We take our students (of Spanish) there!

Also Osushi I go to annually with mine - really good value' great food.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The food hall in the old Alders was pretty cool, but that seems to have vanished.
> I like that tapas place on south end. Or the Glamorgan on cherry orchard road does some pretty yummy lunch, and dinner food.





Maggot said:


> That looks very nice. Maybe a little too classy for lunch, but worth a go.


Its deffo not classy, and it's pretty cheap. Bit far for you maybe.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We take our students (of Spanish) there!
> 
> Also Osushi I go to annually with mine - really good value' great food.


Is that still open? I have not been for ages. I don't like the tables.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Its deffo not classy, and it's pretty cheap. Bit far for you maybe.


Sounds great. Not far at all, only 5 minutes walk according to google.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that still open? I have not been for ages. I don't like the tables.



Yep still open.


----------



## spammy (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All, new here! 
I'm originally a Bromley girl (and loved growing up near here), however now I'm older I am deciding whether to buy near Bromley or Croydon.
These are my thoughts about the Westfield development in Croydon... I a think it will eventually suck all the life out of Bromley and people will prefer to go to shop in the brand new Westfield rather than Bromley.  Bluewater had this effect on Gravesend... And now the only big shop in Gravesend - M&S is due to close.   Sad but do you think this to be true?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd buy near Croydon purely because of the East Croydon station. Best transport links in London esp after London Bridge is redeveloped finally. 

Westfield will def impact Sutton and Bromley.


----------



## spammy (Nov 20, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I'd buy near Croydon purely because of the East Croydon station. Best transport links in London esp after London Bridge is redeveloped finally.
> 
> Westfield will def impact Sutton and Bromley.



Thanks Dan, I agree.  East Croydon is a magical wonderland of amazing transport links.  I bet Westfield will increase house prices long-term too.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 20, 2014)

Fair play for picking spammy as a user name as well.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2014)

spammy said:


> Hi All, new here!
> I'm originally a Bromley girl (and loved growing up near here), however now I'm older I am deciding whether to buy near Bromley or Croydon.
> These are my thoughts about the Westfield development in Croydon... I a think it will eventually suck all the life out of Bromley and people will prefer to go to shop in the brand new Westfield rather than Bromley.  Bluewater had this effect on Gravesend... And now the only big shop in Gravesend - M&S is due to close.   Sad but do you think this to be true?


Some people I know who live between CRoydon and Bromley, actually prefer shopping in Bromley as there's less congestion, less crowds and parking is easier. Don't know if a shiny new centre will make much difference.  Also there's much more to life than shopping, take other factors into consideration.


----------



## spammy (Nov 20, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Some people I know who live between CRoydon and Bromley, actually prefer shopping in Bromley as there's less congestion, less crowds and parking is easier. Don't know if a shiny new centre will make much difference.  Also there's much more to life than shopping, take other factors into consideration.



Thanks Maggot.  That is interesting about your friend. 

I'm not a shopper, but the death of the high-street tends to generally bring areas down, and its this I'm worried about.  If less money is spent in the high-street then you get 'good' shops moving to be replaced by charity shops, closed shops, crime and vandalism.


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the death of the High Street will become the norm as the years go buy. People shop differently these days and I cant see that changing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2014)

Screw Westfield.


----------

